# Nylon Water Bottle Cage Bolts..



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

What is the standard size for water Bottle cage bolts??


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Typically M5 x 10mm


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

If they are nylon, use the SAE threaded ones and just screw them on,
They're only useful as plugs anyway, I would not use them to hold an actual water bottle.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

autoduel said:


> If they are nylon, use the SAE threaded ones and just screw them on,
> They're only useful as plugs anyway, I would not use them to hold an actual water bottle.


:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Margaritaman, why the headbanging??*

I am trying to use them for the actual purpose.. not a cosmetic affect... so should I think otherwise...


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> I am trying to use them for the actual purpose.. not a cosmetic affect... so should I think otherwise...


The headbanging is directed toward our _Village Idiot autoduel _who is telling you to intentionally cross thread the wrong size bolt into the hole. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.

Metric and SAE thread sizes are different and not interchangeable, unless of course autoduel is building the bike.

You can use nylon and they'll work fine although they might stretch over time (I personally don't think they would). If you're looking for light just get aluminum ones and you'll be good to go.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

I have just ordered aluminum from Toronto Cycles and was also placn an an order with Rothshek and was gonna add these to it.. I think the gram loss in extremely minimal and will go with aluminum... but will order the other to try some time..


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Funny you should post this question, because I had a guy in the shop the other day with some nylon bottle bolts. They had sheared off and I spent 20min drilling the damned things out of the holes and cleaning up the threads from all the plastic that had gummed them up.

If you're actually going to use them to put a bottle cage on, I highly recommend aluminum bolts.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep, plastic bolts are simply good for holding non-loaded parts together, or plugging holes in the frame to keep water out (though bic pen end caps do the latter for much cheaper). Your typical small road bottle size is 500ml and the larger ones mountain bikers tend to use are about 700ml. 1 ml of water = 1 gram and well, I wouldn't trust two little plastic bolts to hold over a pound of mass to the bike in any real riding/racing conditions. Maybe pathway cruising sure where the bike doesn't experience any bouncing or bumps, but not real trail riding. I'd use them to maybe hold a bell on the bike, or the computer mounting bracket, or perhaps even a light mount, but that's about it.


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

Margaritaman said:


> The headbanging is directed toward our _Village Idiot autoduel _who is telling you to intentionally cross thread the wrong size bolt into the hole. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.
> 
> Metric and SAE thread sizes are different and not interchangeable, unless of course autoduel is building the bike.
> 
> You can use nylon and they'll work fine although they might stretch over time (I personally don't think they would). If you're looking for light just get aluminum ones and you'll be good to go.


We're talking nylon screws, not steel on steel. I'm speaking for this specific instance, not a generalization. :madman: 
The WB boss will chase the nylon and provide enough bite to hold it on.
And as I said, the are only for plugging holes, not holding anything on. Nylon simply does not have any tensile strength. 
Also cut the screws down to 1/4" length as well for plugging.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Im using nylon bolts - 4 x M5x15mm bolts is 1.6 grams  

I dont use water bottles so as others said i only use them to plug the holes. I played around with some when i got them and they can actually take a fair amount of pressure but not much.

IF you have the money and Really want light check out Schmokle's carbon fibre bolts. MEGA expensive at £20 GBP for 4 bolts - but there light and strong enough for most parts.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Margaritaman said:


> The headbanging is directed toward our _Village Idiot autoduel _who is telling you to intentionally cross thread the wrong size bolt into the hole. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


What could happen with a nylon screw? It will not damage the frame. Better then a simple plug, as it sits tighter.

I have done it once, but since I have a collection of colored aluminum screws, I do not bother with nylon. Aluminum can actually hold a bottle. For a while.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Curmy said:


> What could happen with a nylon screw?


:thumbsup:


----------



## DKTC (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been using nylon screws for sometime now and it holds up no problem for 750ml bottle on both my mountain and road bikes. You just have to be careful not to overtighten them..other than that they are ok. One other sharing I had a fall recently and my cage and bottle got drag off the frame. The nylon screw was damaged but no damage on the cage or the frame screw holes. Usually for this type of incident usually the cage will break or sometimes damage the frame too. So I was glad that I was using nylon screws vs aluminium or steel.


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

Nylon bolts can be had in a bunch of varieties from McMaster. 8mm head, M5x12, part number 99602A420. $10 for a pack of 100. Phillips pan head M5x10 black nylon: 92492A320, $8.01. 100 bolts might be more than you need, but I've gotten a pack and shared with friends and used them on all the bikes I have that I don't use cages with. Also effective keeping the cable guides in place on a Scott Scale as there isn't really any force on those.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

if you don't ever plan on using a bottle, just put a dap of silicone adhesive in the hole. easy to get out as well. doesn't get any lighter than that.


----------

